# PCOS - No Periods



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello! 

I have PCOS and am so fed up of not having periods and not knowing when / if AF is going to arrive  

I just hate it.

Sorry to rant, but I feel better now.

Thanks,

Purpleal


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi purpleal

sorry to hear that u are felling so low   

I too have pcos and don't know when AF will arrive.  I not long started AF after taking provera as I am having a h.s.g on Friday (lovely thought)

I hope u fell better soon and your AF arrives   

love Charlotte


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Purpleal
I too have PCOS and am trying everything I can it my power to naturally kick start my periods it's taking ages and is really frustrating. Have you asked the doc if they can prescribe you metformin? I have been on metformin for nearly 2 years but am having a break until the new year to see if i can get them to start naturally. Have you got any other symptoms of PCOS?
Love
Helenxxxxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Im sorry to hear lack of af is peeing u off! its really annoying i no, i have pcos and my periods stopped altogether 2.5yrs ago! nightmare! luckily they have just started again which i think is thanx to a drug called actos, maybe you could ask your dr about this drug!?! 
good luck hun, i hope they come back real soon. 
x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to say there is hope. I have severe PCOS and had a lovely little boy from my 2nd cycle of IVF. It can work so dont give up hope.

love Kimx  x x


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello Girls!

Thanks for all your messages of support!  

I just a bit fed up not having periods. It is tough not knowing when your next period is going to be and if you are ever ovulating or not! Sometimes I also drive myself mad thinking that maybe I'm not having my period because I may possibly be pregnant. But then I come out of my dream and remember the PCOS and it gets quite depressing!

I'm actually having IVF in Jan / Feb so don't really want to start getting any other drugs involved. I guess I will just have to put up with everything until then. I cant wait!

Love Purpleal


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its awful not having periods. I've not had one for just under 4 months now and so many things go through your mind I do sympathise and I do understand your rant as I'm constantly ranting now through stress. *hugs* x


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

Thanks for the post. PCOS is a pain in the backside, but this site has been a great help and the support I have received from the many ladies is great! You're more than welcome to rant in my ear!


Take Care!

Purpleal


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi girls

I also have wildly irregular AF, up to 6 months in between sometimes and certainly never predictable.

I did find acupuncture helpful when I was waiting to start my second FET.  I had it monthly for 3 months and had 3 AF bang on 30 days each time.

This was a first for me, and I would swear by it.

Good luck girls, PCOS doesn;t stop you getting pg, it just makes it a little harder  

May all your dreams come true really soon,

Vicky xxx


----------

